# 4 monitory, 2x GPU radeon i działa tylko jedna grafika

## mkoniarz

Witam.

Mam grafikę radeon hd 7770 (3 monitory podpięte, działa poprawnie na sterownikach radeon oraz fglrx)

druga grafika to radeon hd 2400 Pro - jak jest sama w systemie to działa na radeon.

Jak zainstaluję obie grafiki w komputerze, to działa albo jedna albo druga albo żadna  :Sad: 

Przy sterownikach fglrx działa mi tylko radeon 7770 ( dla 2400 musiał bym zrobić dalekie downgrade, bo nowsze nie chcą działać)

Natomiast przy sterownikach radeon i ustawionych 2 kartach otrzymuje segmentation fault.

Sprawdzałem też konfigurację radeon7770 + nvidia ale tylko segmentation fault dostaję.

Sprawdzane na kernelach 3.16.5, 4.1 i 4.5 - sprawdzałem kombinacje z modułem do radeonów, 

z modułem do nvidii, bez modułów, sprawdzałem nawet vesa, ale jak chcę uruchomić 2 grafiki to dostaję segmentation fault.

Sprawdzałem na kilku starszych Xorg - to samo.

Teraz jest:

X.Org X Server 1.17.4

Co Wam podać jeszce? jakieś logi ktoś chce oglądać?

Ktoś mi powiedział, że jak chcę 4 monitory, to muszę mieć: 1 grafikę z wyjściem na 4 lub 2 takie same grafiki, np 2x7770 - czy to prawda?

Moje xorg.conf: ( jak uruchomię X'y bez xorg.conf to startuje tylko 7770 na jednym monitorze, nie mogę zmienić ustawień przez klikologię)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" 0 0

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" LeftOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-2" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

# jak odkomentuje ponizej, to dostaje segmentation fault   

#   Screen      "Screen0" Above "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#sprawdzane dla On i Off

   Option       "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-2"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Eizo"

    ModelName    "768"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

#   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

#   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-2"

#   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      2

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "radeon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver   "nouveau"

#    Driver   "fglrx"

    BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth     24  

    SubSection "Display"

   Viewport   0 0

   Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-2"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-2"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## mkoniarz

Sam sobie odpowiedziałem po 6 godzinach grzebania:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7896784.html#7896784

----------

